

Show HN: Goalie, an iOS app for tracking daily goals, reminders, etc. - habitualgoals
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goalie/id579935282?ls=1&mt=8

======
habitualgoals
This is my first app, I just wanted to see what you guys think of it.

Here is some promo codes: JXRPHJ4NNRRR 6ETYWM7TXWL3

~~~
jewel
What's the difference between this and other goal trackers in the app store?

~~~
habitualgoals
I found it very frustrating to use the habit/goal tracker apps from the app
store. The main reason was they didn’t remind me to do the goal or habit I was
working on at specific times. They would mainly just remind me to enter in
information once a day and by the time it finally reminded me, it was already
too late to do the task.

Goalie makes it easy to set multiple reminders for goals or tasks on the
specific day of week and time you want. The reminders repeat forever, or until
you complete the task. For example, I have it remind me to make my bed at 8:30
am, Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and at 7:50 am Tuesday and Thursday.

------
vladexologija
Clear and simple UI, but do change the icon :)

